# Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk



## Hawkeye123 (3. November 2013)

Hallo Community,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem o.g. Notebook Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk FULL-HD Gaming-Knaller mit GeForce GTX 760M bei notebooksbilliger.de ?
Mein altes Notebook hat sich leider ins Nirwana verabschiedet u. nun bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem. 

Anforderung an das Notebook:
- 17 Zoll mit FullHD
- geeignet für Office u. zum Spielen
- Preisrahmen bis max. 700,- €

Danke für Eure Mühen.


----------



## iTzZent (3. November 2013)

Wenn du mit etwas weniger GPU Leistung leben kannst und auch noch 30Euro mehr investieren kannst, bekommst du ein anständigeres Gerät:

MSI GE70-i550M287FD (001757-SKU20) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.70kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*ab 731,-

*Warum das GE70 ? Es ist bei weitem wartungsfreundlicher. Wenn man mal den Lüfter reinigen muss, was man ca. ein mal im Jahr machen sollte, muss man nur eine Wartungsklappe entfernen und schon kommt man an alles ran. Da kommt man denn auch problemlos an die beiden freien mSATA Slots, mit denen man 2 mSATA via Raid betreiben kann. 

Das Acer muss man komplett zerlegen, um an den Lüfter zu kommen... eine reine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## hopsbum (3. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir auch gerade, ob ich mir dieses Notebook holen soll.
Frage: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu diesem Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G1TMakk, 8GB RAM, 1TB, GeForce GTX 760M, Windows 8 (NX.M8SEG.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Oder begrenzt die GPU die Leistung, sodass sich ein schnellerer i7 nicht lohnt?
Ich will damit LoL, BF4 und AC4 spielen.

Viele Grüße

edit: kann jemand dieses teil empfehlen? http://www.cyberport.de/msi-ge60-i7...y-mit-gtx765m-ohne-windows-1C17-1DR_1688.html


----------

